# Flamingo fishing in the winter



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

There will be snook, reds and Tarpon. Bring some bug spray. It’s mosquito season year round.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

There will be wind too. But I would for sure go. Staying in the area for a time you can pick your days. Exactly what I plan to do in just 12 months once I retire!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mackerel and Cobia will be around off the coast.


----------



## WallyB (Jul 5, 2017)

Look at the option of keeping the houseboat at the marina. We found it vey convenient and it saves money on the rental.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

WallyB said:


> Look at the option of keeping the houseboat at the marina. We found it vey convenient and it saves money on the rental.


Did you tie your skiff off to it or launch each day?


----------



## Striker85 (5 mo ago)

WallyB said:


> Look at the option of keeping the houseboat at the marina. We found it vey convenient and it saves money on the rental.


For this trip we were wanting to dedicate to the back country. Have you spent time back there during the winter?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I dont know.
It sure is nice being anchored up in "Houseboat Cove' where you can get up, be closer to the fish and go fish all day or go fish a few hours and come back for breakfast, or lunch if you want.


----------



## Striker85 (5 mo ago)

Mako 181 said:


> I dont know.
> It sure is nice being anchored up in "Houseboat Cove' where you can get up, be closer to the fish and go fish all day or go fish a few hours and come back for breakfast, or lunch if you want.


Thats what we plan on doing. Being this is my first time down. I'm hoping to get some good direction on how to approach this new area. Are people throw just plastics and Hard baits? Is live bait available with Castnet(mullet,pinfish, white bait) or Hook (lady fish). I would appreciate any info.


----------



## WallyB (Jul 5, 2017)

K3anderson said:


> Did you tie your skiff off to it or launch each day?


Just tied to boathouse.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

More than one group of first timers to the backcountry has benefited from booking a guide on their first day. That’s something I’ve been doing for years…. The interior is a big, big place and my average day includes a nearly 70 mile round trip… The area I operate in out of Flamingo is roughly 20 miles east to west and forty miles north to south…

Anyone interested should send an email to [email protected] and you’ll get a brochure by return mail…


----------



## WallyB (Jul 5, 2017)

Striker85 said:


> For this trip we were wanting to dedicate to the back country. Have you spent time back there during the winter?


I go OCT, Nov, and spring. Best time in my opinion.


----------



## WallyB (Jul 5, 2017)

Striker85 said:


> Thats what we plan on doing. Being this is my first time down. I'm hoping to get some good direction on how to approach this new area. Are people throw just plastics and Hard baits? Is live bait available with Castnet(mullet,pinfish, white bait) or Hook (lady fish). I would appreciate any info.


Jerk shad and flies are all we use for tarpon, snook, reds, and black drum. White has produced the best.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> More than one group of first timers to the backcountry has benefited from booking a guide on their first day. That’s something I’ve been doing for years…. The interior is a big, big place and my average day includes a nearly 70 mile round trip… The area I operate in out of Flamingo is roughly 20 miles east to west and forty miles north to south…
> 
> Anyone interested should send an email to [email protected] and you’ll get a brochure by return mail…


. This. I booked Bob our first time there and he got us on fish and gave us a tour of the park and made it easier for us to be on our own the next few days.


----------

